# What DO scorpions taste like? Here is your answer!



## tabor

mmm Scorpions for breakfast...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKUabhxqzWk

I get asked a lot if i've ever eaten a scorpion, the answer was NO until this morning.They were going to be euthanized today anyways, so don't feel to bad.

The answer is: shrimp/lobster/crawfish. that is what they taste like. 

:}


----------



## Steven Valys

did you at least fry them in butter?


----------



## tabor

Steven Valys said:


> did you at least fry them in butter?


lol no. the only "seasoning" they got was a dip in some hot water to make sure they didn't have dirt or stuff on them. ;P


----------



## Galapoheros

Ha!, I did too.  I ordered one small can from Asia out of curiosity.  It looked like H. laoticus and tasted kind of a strong lobster taste to it, but too strong ..could've been rotten as far as I know.


----------



## blazetown

wow dude i saw ur roach video too ur an F'n trooper....lol moldy cornflakes


----------



## Fauxshow

Gross.  Don't chew with your mouth open.


----------



## tabor

blazetown said:


> wow dude i saw ur roach video too ur an F'n trooper....lol moldy cornflakes


live snake is next ;P


----------



## tabor

fauxshow said:


> Gross.  Don't chew with your mouth open.


lol I do that so they can hear the crunching, my mouth was actually closed I think thats just how tough their exoskeletons are!


----------



## blazetown

have you seen any of those websites where you can buy inverts and reptiles to munch on? Asian stuff but they had like cobras in whiskey and stuff you might be interested lol


----------



## Fluke

dude you crack me up! thanks of the post!


----------



## tabor

blazetown said:


> have you seen any of those websites where you can buy inverts and reptiles to munch on? Asian stuff but they had like cobras in whiskey and stuff you might be interested lol


yeah but I like mines RAW ;P


----------



## Aztek

I've eaten rattlensnake?


----------



## tabor

Aztek said:


> I've eaten rattlensnake?


yeah a lot of people have, fried up. that stuffs good.


----------



## Michiel

Too crunchy for me, dude, but if they really do taste like lobster, I might reconsider! A nice white wine to gobble it down with.....


----------



## Xedeathros

I registered just to stop this lie, Scorpion belongs to Arachnids not crustacean, If you tell me that spiders taste like shrimp  or crab then there's something wrong with you.

Scorpions leaves a bitter sweet taste same like spiders.


----------



## Biollantefan54

This thread is 8 years old lol


----------

